# Star Trek: the next generation



## kung_fu (Feb 15, 2007)

C'mon, who doesn't love this show? My brother just bought the first season, so i am beginning the voyage from day #1. I was actually shocked to see how shitty the first episode was lol . It seemed like a lot of moments were forced into it to establish the cast of characters, plus it is way too long. The first few episodes were kinda slow, but now that all of the characters are established it is star trek at its best. I'm nearing the end of the season. I can't wait for that goo thing to get Tasha yar, that's a classic moment.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

The first couple seasons of most Star trek shows are pretty mediocre but in year 3 or so they usually hit their stride.

I like TNG, but I personally think "Deep Space Nine" is 1000000x better, perhaps one of the best shows of all time. The acting, writing, drama, everything is just superb on that show. TNG was excellent, but it was still basically a mini-movie each week,whereas DS9 had this epic 7 year long story with almost infinite depth. It had so many moments that made you think of things that you probably never would have before. It was a very powerful show. It should be no surprise many of the writers from DS9 are now writing for Battlestar Galactica who most publications say is the best written show on tv.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 15, 2007)

I never liked DS9, because I thought Babylon 5 destroyed it.  

TNG was great, for a Trek series, and for the era it was on TV. When I was younger I was less cynical, and their version of the future seemed reasonable. Now I'd think they were off their rocker.


----------



## Jarrett (Feb 15, 2007)

TNG was great, but I agree that later series were better. Some of the early shows were very average. TNG did bring us the Borg which is a ggod thing.

DS9 was always more of a fav for me. I liked the long running story line, rather just a bunch of disconnected episodes. Once Worf joined it got way better. The way of the warrior 2 parter was awesome.

B5 ruled tho.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

Jarrett said:


> DS9 was always more of a fav for me. I liked the long running story line, rather just a bunch of disconnected episodes. Once Worf joined it got way better. The way of the warrior 2 parter was awesome.



Yeah that was the beginning of season 4, at which the point that series just became absolutely incredible. Just one of the best shows ever. Forget all the nerdy tech nonsense, just the stories and acting aspect of it are as good as it gets.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 15, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> The first couple seasons of most Star trek shows are pretty mediocre but in year 3 or so they usually hit their stride.
> 
> I like TNG, but I personally think "Deep Space Nine" is 1000000x better, perhaps one of the best shows of all time. The acting, writing, drama, everything is just superb on that show. TNG was excellent, but it was still basically a mini-movie each week,whereas DS9 had this epic 7 year long story with almost infinite depth. It had so many moments that made you think of things that you probably never would have before. It was a very powerful show. It should be no surprise many of the writers from DS9 are now writing for Battlestar Galactica who most publications say is the best written show on tv.



+1  Absolutely!


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 15, 2007)

DS9 also pretty much had the best villain of all the Star Trek series. I'll let you guess who that was.

Essentially, it was one of the first times that the show (and movies for that matter) "humanized" one of the alien enemies; in this case, he was Cardassian. He wasn't just "lulz evil alien", he had a fleshed out backstory, a reason for doing what he did, and, when it came down to it, a sense of morality that conflicted with his own position of command.

Best villain evar.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yesterday I watched the episode where westley crusher tries out for starfleet academy. Good stuff. Man I was big on star trek back in the day, I had nearly all of the action figures and i've been trying to aquire some of them again for nostalgia.

I agree, DS9 was quite good as well. I liked the makeup of the ships crew, especially whe warf joined in. Odo slays as well. TNG had a very memorable crew as well.

Oh, does anybody remember the explaination for the klingon's change in appearance between the original series and TNG? The ridged forehead and whatnot. some sort of mutation? i can't remember


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 15, 2007)

They explained it in 'Enterprise'. It was a genetic variation introduced by a human geneticist.

From Wiki -

_In the Deep Space Nine episode Trials and Tribble-ations Worf was asked about the origin of the human-looking Klingons and he simply replied that it was something that Klingons "do not discuss with outsiders." Bashir and O'Brien ponder possible causes, genetic engineering and mutated virus, both of which were later shown to be the cause in an episode of Star Trek: Enterprise.

In February 2005 a two-part storyline on Star Trek: Enterprise, "Affliction" and "Divergence", explained canonically why the Klingons changed their appearance.

In an earlier series of episodes, the Augments, humans grown from genetically engineered embryos from the Eugenics Wars of the late 20th century, were defeated by Captain Jonathan Archer and the Enterprise NX-01 in Klingon space. The Klingon High Council feared that Starfleet was developing armies of Augments and that they would pose a serious threat to the Empire's existence. Even when they were told by the Vulcan High Command that the Augments were created without Starfleet's knowledge or consent, they remained suspicious and so decided to fight fire with fire. The Klingons gained access to the genetic material of the human Augments, and wanted to adapt this genetic engineering to augment their own species. The experiment did not work correctly; at first, subjects did gain increased strength and intelligence, but their nervous systems could not handle the strain and they died. One of the test subjects had a virulent flu, which &#8212; combined with the genetic changes wrought by the experiment &#8212; became a deadly, airborne plague that spread rampantly across the Empire, from world to world, causing the physical changes to change them into the human-looking Klingons of Kirk's day.

Dr. Phlox of the Enterprise NX-01 formulated a cure for the virus, however not before millions of Klingons were physically altered. And owing to the genetic nature of the virus, these alterations were passed to succeeding generations of offspring.

In addition to the change in appearance that the Klingons underwent, Phlox also mentioned "some minor synaptic re-ordering." This could explain why the TOS Klingons behaved very differently from the rest. TOS Klingons did not possess the gutteral brutishness of later Klingons. This is particularly evident in the character Koloth, who cowered away from Kirk at the end of "The Trouble With Tribbles" but was less cowardly in "Blood Oath." In "Divergence" a female Klingon also stated that she "felt fear for the first time since I was a child... we have become weak like them (humans)" which also supports the idea that the virus/cure affected their personalities as well.

The Klingons were apparently so embarrassed by the fallout from this disaster, that they absolutely refused under any circumstances to discuss the incident with outsiders in later years. There is also evidence (illustrated by the ignorance of members of the Deep Space Nine crew who encounter humanlike Klingons during time travel into the past in Trials and Tribble-ations) that knowledge of the change might become lost to mankind over time. The Enterprise storyline also indicates that an early form of the Starfleet intelligence service Section 31 was somehow involved in the transformation of the Klingons.

Phlox indicated that "someday" the physical alterations could be reversed.

The episode "Divergence" revealed that not all Klingons were affected by the virus. No canon explanation has yet been offered to suggest why only the humanlike Klingons were seen in The Original Series, save for statements made in "Divergence" that the genetically altered version of the race would be stronger and more intelligent, suggesting they may have been desirable soldiers in later Klingon/Federation conflicts. The Klingons in Star Trek: The Motion Picture were the first Klingon crew that was shown to be dealing with something other than the Federation, so there is no evidence proving these particular Klingons had ever been afflicted. Other possible explanations include the idea that by the time the cure to the virus had been administered to all Klingons, every last one was infected by the virus so that they would have been changed somewhat by the virus anyway. This could also explain the "darker-skinned" Klingon observation stated above. The darker Klingons could have been descendants of Klingons that had only been in the initial stages of alteration when they were cured, so that they retained their more natural pigmentation. It is also possible that some Klingons used cosmetic surgery to restore their pre-alteration appearance._



DS9 is probably my favorite ST series, too. But I'm not sure... I really, really enjoyed 'Enterprise', as well as the original series. NO WAY, IMO, was DS9 100000x (or whatever) "better" than TNG. Maybe slightly better... maybe... but nowhere near that degree. 

LOVE Star trek.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2007)

I hated DS9 because the characters all sucked giant things and there was no ship! they were on a space station! that's not star trek, thats gayness! lol


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm a major Star Trek fan. I love the original series and TNG the best. I got into DS9 and it was good too but I preferred the others. Never did get into Voyager or Enterprise, probably missing out. Too bad the TNG box set is just shy of $400!


Rev.


----------



## Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> +1  Absolutely!



I call your +1, and raise you one +1. 

DS9 was the shit. One of the few shows I bothered to tape so I didn't miss an episode.


----------



## Durero (Feb 15, 2007)

DS9 is definitely my favorite series as well. 

Funny thing is though, I got DS9 season 1 on DVD, and after watching the whole thing I couldn't resist getting season 1 of TNG - so now I'm starting at the beginning. I love the stories & characters in both series - Worf is the shit


----------



## Naren (Feb 17, 2007)

TNG is definitely my favorite Star Trek series. I've seen all episodes from seasons 1-3 and I just recently started watching some more episodes into season 4. I used to watch Voyager when it was on TV, but I didn't really care for it that much (it had a few really cool episodes, but I though the majority of the episodes were kinda boring). I've never seen Enterprise before, so I can't comment. I was never a fan of the original series, but I loved all the Star Trek movies with the original crew (most of all "IV: The Voyage Home"). I only saw a few episodes from DS9 from season 1 and I thought it was really boring, so I never watched any more of it, but Zimbloth assures me that it gets really interesting, so I might have to check it out. I have a goal to watch the entire TNG series. Very interesting and entertaining show.


----------



## LarksTongues (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah it's great going through Season 1 of TNG. Managed to get Season One of the Original Series for $25 CDN. I think it was that cheap because of a small tear in the packaging. Maybe. I'll crack it open after finishing the Season One of TNG. I'd like to slowly get the whole collection of both series, but I'd like to do it in order.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> The first couple seasons of most Star trek shows are pretty mediocre but in year 3 or so they usually hit their stride.
> 
> I like TNG, but I personally think "Deep Space Nine" is 1000000x better, perhaps one of the best shows of all time. The acting, writing, drama, everything is just superb on that show. TNG was excellent, but it was still basically a mini-movie each week,whereas DS9 had this epic 7 year long story with almost infinite depth. It had so many moments that made you think of things that you probably never would have before. It was a very powerful show. It should be no surprise many of the writers from DS9 are now writing for Battlestar Galactica who most publications say is the best written show on tv.



Ever notice how DS9 suddenly became good once Sisko grew a goatee and shaved his head?

To answer thread's original question I loved TNG, I used to be a bit of a Star Trek geek. I still have the 'Fact Files' every single issue too.... I wanna sell it though 13 fucking huge binders of ST stuff!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

lol Pauly I don't even want to think how much it would be to ship that stuff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

All the series took a noticeable turn for the better when Rick Berman became the executive producer, I noticed. He had a much grittier and realistic vision of humanity in the future than the uber-idealistic Roddenberry.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Ever notice how DS9 suddenly became good once Sisko grew a goatee and shaved his head?



Yes. That happened in Season 4 and that's when things start to get amazing for that show. It starts to get good halfway into season 3, but 4-5 is where it gets epic beyond belief. I still recommend watching the first seasons just because its good to have a better understanding of the characters and story dynamics. 

And yes I agree about Rick Berman. Roddenberry was cool but TNG was ultra corny with him at the helm.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol Pauly I don't even want to think how much it would be to ship that stuff



Pickup only lololol. It's a pain storing it, and they finished it before Enterprise finished, but otherwise it's got like EVERY SINGLE THING Star Trek related EVER in it.... and all nicely indexed and filed too!


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 18, 2007)

wow, i saw star trek "Enterprise" being sold for $160 at the mall   (lol, scratch nuts)


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 22, 2007)

hated it

Give me Kirk or give me death 

That being said babylon 5 kicked the hell out everything IMO


----------



## playstopause (Feb 22, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> C'mon, who doesn't love this show?


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 25, 2007)

The Next Generation and Voyager were my favourites. More so Voyager because of the big boobed borg with the sexy body


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 6, 2007)

I watched "First Contact" last weekend. I love when Picard yells at worf "GET OFF MY BRIDGE"  . Biggest balls ever.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 6, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> I watched "First Contact" last weekend. I love when Picard yells at worf "GET OFF MY BRIDGE"  . Biggest balls ever.



Best of the new Star Trek films.

Anything with Borg = win... well apart from Voyager because they made the Borg too easy to beat.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 7, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Best of the new Star Trek films.


Nemisis get's my vote.  In fact, I may go watch that right now.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2007)

First Contact is my favorite, but I liked Nemesis too. I didn't like Insurrection. Generations was okay.

Once again though, DS9 > *.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 7, 2007)

Insurrection seemed to much like an episode, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Insurrection seemed to much like an episode, if you know what I mean.



I completely agree. In fact, I thought "Nemesis" was like an incredibly boring episode of the show (I guess we disagree there. I've seen "Nemesis" twice and I disliked it both times). I really like the ST:TNG series, but I didn't like "Insurrection" or "Nemesis." I thought both "Generations" and "First Contact" were pretty good movies.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2007)

Naren said:


> I completely agree. In fact, I thought "Nemesis" was like an incredibly boring episode of the show (I guess we disagree there. I've seen "Nemesis" twice and I disliked it both times). I really like the ST:TNG series, but I didn't like "Insurrection" or "Nemesis." I thought both "Generations" and "First Contact" were pretty good movies.



I don't disagree with your sentiments for Nemesis, but I still enjoyed it regardless. I thought the villian was pretty cool, I think he carried the movie. The TNG cast were all pretty hollow and forgettable in the movie, lacked any of the depth from the show or previous movies. Still though, I have such a soft spot for TNG that I liked it anyways. 

I agree Generations and First Contact are 100000x better than Nemesis or Insurrection though.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I don't disagree with your sentiments for Nemesis, but I still enjoyed it regardless. I thought the villian was pretty cool, I think he carried the movie. The TNG cast were all pretty hollow and forgettable in the movie, lacked any of the depth from the show or previous movies. Still though, I have such a soft spot for TNG that I liked it anyways.
> 
> I agree Generations and First Contact are 100000x better than Nemesis or Insurrection though.



I have similar sentiments. I liked the villain and, since I really like TNG, I tended to like the movie more than I think it deserved (I mean, why did I watch it a second time when I didn't really like it the first time?).


----------



## Cancer (Mar 7, 2007)

Loved TNG, lately I've been getting into Enterprise (something about incredibly hot Vulcans), could never get into DS9, although I'm pretty sure it because I didn't catch it from the beginning. As for Roddenberry's view of humanity, I think more people aspired to be like the that, than the grittier humanity of that other guy ...but then again maybe that's just me.


----------

